# turbo for the V?



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

anyone know when they are gunna come out with a turbo for the V? and who might make it? o and more thing... what has been the big deal with the 2002 V's? mine seems ok but it seems alot of ppl are having problems with theirs?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

do a forum search, there is one out there for 5 large i think. If your talkin about the qr25de engine though, APPARENTLY its not so good for high boost, but hey, the claimed 250hp is nothing to laugh at. Its just not so much in comparison to the sr20.


----------



## firehead (Sep 17, 2002)

Do a search at b15sentra.net under classifieds. 200whp for $2900 and 250-275 whp for about $3900. Built and tuned by Trav4011.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

if you are lookin for the best product for your money talk to trav4001 on 15 or e-mail him at [email protected] he has done a turbo v and think is only one of the few that do


----------

